# World's Worst Intersections & Traffic Jams (Pics)



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*World's Worst Intersections & Traffic Jams (Pics)*

_darkroastedblend.com -_ The complexity of modern interchanges can be daunting. Here is an exaggerated vision of what the future may look like.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

All I know is poor Clark W. Griswold; COULD NOT GET LEFT!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Anyone else remember the old Braintree 5 Corners before the new traffic light system? 

Five roads into one intersection, no lights except for a flashing yellow on a small island in the middle of the intersection. Chaos on a daily basis.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

how about Kelley square in worcester?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> All I know is poor Clark W. Griswold; COULD NOT GET LEFT!


:L:

Look kids Big Ben, Parliament...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

screamineagle said:


> how about Kelley square in worcester?


OK SE.. Is that the intersection that you come to when leaving DCU if you follow the signs to 290?

If so, THAT INTERSECTION IS EVIL!!!
Traffic from 6 directions and NO STOP LIGHTS!!


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

screamineagle said:


> how about Kelley square in worcester?


First one that came to my mind. That one sucks with a 25 foot flat bed.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

that would be the one Koz. very easy to drive thru, close your eyes and gun it!!!


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

screamineagle said:


> that would be the one Koz. very easy to drive thru, close your eyes and gun it!!!


That's the only way to do it!


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

screamineagle said:


> how about Kelley square in worcester?


I get nervous everytime I go through it, but it's actually not that bad to get through. At least in my experience.  I still try to avoid it whenever possible...haha.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Kelley SQ + Rush hour = disaster


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Successfully driving through Kelley Square is like a badge of honor. On my second driver's-ed road lesson (at the tender age of 16), my instructor had me drive through Kelley Square and onto 290. It was pretty stressful, but I think it helped make me a better (or worse-you decide) driver.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Ahh, Kelly Sq.. Hell lights and sirens don't even get ya through. I've resorted to approaching it like a Baghdad intersection; M4 out the window...


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Hb13 said:


> First one that came to my mind. That one sucks with a 25 foot flat bed.


Try it with a full Semi with a 53' trailer on the back at rush hour. Sad sometimes I actually miss those days.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Anyone else remember the old Braintree 5 Corners before the new traffic light system?
> 
> Five roads into one intersection, no lights except for a flashing yellow on a small island in the middle of the intersection. Chaos on a daily basis.


I do, truly a nightmare. What about the Bourne/Sagamore rotary..that was always a mess to deal with too.


----------

